# St. George Island -- any tips?



## DougBennett (Apr 26, 2007)

Heading to St. George ISland for a week. Any tips from the people who know this area well about the best baits, the best size hooks and the best locations for surf fishing? 

I've mostly fished the Atlantic side, and don't know much about the northwest Gulf. Thanks!


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

DougBennett said:


> Heading to St. George ISland for a week. Any tips from the people who know this area well about the best baits, the best size hooks and the best locations for surf fishing?
> 
> I've mostly fished the Atlantic side, and don't know much about the northwest Gulf. Thanks!


I started to reply earlier, but the "know this area well" criteria didn't fit me.  Nobody else has replied so I thought I'd shoot you a short reply from a once-a-year, first-year-to-fish, tourist.

I was there the week of the 14th-21st. Weather was really a rollercoaster ride. All I did was go to the beach in front of the townhouse and fish the surf. Didn't catch a lot, but remember...the weather was tough (had a waterspout the first night and some windy, chilly days thereafter)...and beside, I'm a rank newbie!  

Anyhow, caught some whiting, a bluefish, a pompano, a spotted stargazer, and a small shark. I had fun. I would imagine that the warmer and more stable the weather gets the better the fishing will get. I was fishing off the beach just before you go into the park.

If you haven't been to the island in several years you will see that they have two very large piers...one coming from the landside of the pass the other coming out from the island side....these are actually the remnants of the old bridge. The new bridge is only 2-3 years old now. The spanish and I think king were being caught off the old bridge/pier. One guy told me he hooked up with 5 spanish before he knew it and added that if he could do it anybody could do it. So, you might want to consider trying the bridge/pier out. Looked like most of the action was on the island side.

I'm not sure which direction you'll be coming from, but in between the two turn-offs to go to the island is a baitshop (fresh shrimp). There are also two baitshops on the island...but the one on the mainland seemed more friendly *and* helpful. 

Fresh shrimp *cut* into small, sandflea size nuggets seemed to work ok. Sandfleas can be found on the beach. I basically used a 2/0 hook rigged in a fishfinder fashion...anywhere from 2oz-4oz pyramid (first day the 4oz wouldn't hold...some really heavy current after the storm system came through!).

Probably not much help, but at least it will bump your post up the ladder a bit so maybe somebody else will give you some real help.  

Have fun!
Ed


----------

